# Lustre on FreeBSD 8.0



## jus71n742 (May 20, 2010)

I have been looking to do some File system learning.  I am particularly interested in NAS, and SAN's.  I have done some research and found Lustre to be the perceived most powerful and most scalable.  
I would like to know if any one has had any luck installing Lustre on FreeBSD.  Or if Lustre will even run on FreeBSD.  just a learning experience for me since I have some drives and a couple machines to play with.


----------



## jus71n742 (May 25, 2010)

Guess nobody has had any luck?


----------



## jus71n742 (Jun 2, 2010)

This website:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace
implies that there is or will be a port for FreeBSD


> Sun Microsystems's Lustre cluster filesystem will use FUSE to allow it to run in userspace, so that a FreeBSD port is possible. [1] However, the ZFS-Linux port of Lustre will be running ZFS's DMU (Data Management Unit) in userspace. [2]



So does any one know what Port FUSE is under?  I have been searching for one but nothing.  Also can't find anything with ZFS either.  Could some one point me towards some information as to how to install these?

Also found the following here: http://encoresoup.net/MacFUSE


> #  Sun Microsystems's Lustre cluster filesystem will use FUSE to allow it to run in userspace, so that a FreeBSD port is possible. [1] However, the ZFS-Linux port of Lustre will be running ZFS's DMU (Data Management Unit) in userspace. [2]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 2, 2010)

The wikipedia page contains a clear link to 'Fuse for FreeBSD' .... Not much movement on this topic ... it's Linux + Cluster = Lustre, it's GPL'ed, it's full of Linuxism, no doubt. It probably needs FreeBSD kernel modifications, even when they manage to hook it into ZFS somehow (which is under a different license). Don't see this happening soon.


----------



## jus71n742 (Jun 2, 2010)

yeah I read that link too.  So its safe to assume that if FreeBSD gets a Port It would be much easier to run this on either a Linux box, or use Sun's Open Solaris to get this to work, since Sun took over the Lustre project and has begun to support it on Solaris.

Assuming that some one only wants Lustre.


----------

